# Bimini Twist in Set Up



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I finally have time to get my new rig set-up for the spring. I am still a little confused on how to set it up. I know first I need some backing going to use Power Pro and a Arbor knot to connect it. Next is fly line tied with a Albright knot. Then I get confused about the leader and tippet. What knot do you all use when connecting the leader and tippet and then tippet to fly? Where does the bimini fit in the picture? Thanks for the help. :thumbsup: Also when I get this set up I may need some casting help if anybody is willing to help I have a boat we can go out on fuel will be on me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I always us a blood knot. to add tippet to leader.
http://www.animatedknots.com/bloodknot/index.php


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Theres many different knot setups you can use and you'll find some better for certain species targeted. On light tackle, the only place I have a bimini is on the end of my Butt section. I use it there because I know it won't break and it will last throughout the life of the butt section. I usually use a loop to loop connection to my tippet or leader. If its a much heavier bite tippet, then I use an albright. If I'm making a tapered leader, I tie each section together with blood knots.

The only time I rely on bimini's in the actual tippet is when fishing heavy fly gear offshore. I make up various length and size tippets ahead of time and put a bimini in both ends for fast attachment and removal as needed. I attach my bite tippets to these offshore leaders with a no-name knot.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

congratulations on getting into the game of fly fishing. and don't forget, your next step is tying your own flies. 

as suggested, the bimini is kinda hearty in structure so if your planning on catching monsters and running all of your line out, use it. i never have.
a quick review is arbor to backing, blood or surgeon from backing to fly line, i use a nail knot from fly line to leader and usually tie a fly on the leader. if you want to tie in a tippet, check the table. check out ehow.com. got some real good videos. hope this helps.

jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

check out this tippet table if you want to tie in some. you may need tippet, depending on the size of the fish your targeting.

jack


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I think I have it all figured out. I broke out my power wrapper and rod building materials last night. I am going to build a fly rod for my next project then may move into tying my own fly's. :thumbup:


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> check out this tippet table if you want to tie in some. you may need tippet, depending on the size of the fish your targeting.
> 
> jack


Thanks for the table it will help out alot.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a bimini to connect backing to the fly line with a whipped loop.
The end of the butt section is usually much thicker than the tippet, like 30-50lb, so i use a surgeons loop. then loop on a new tippet with a bimini loop. the bimini has two uses, to create a loop to loop connection, and to create a double line for knotting to heavier and larger lines(shock tippet) I prepare and store premade tippets in various strenghts with heavy mono and steel shocks.
Ive never been much on nail knots.. although ive caught fish over 150lbs on them...there fine for trout, but i prefer a bimini loop connected to a whipped loop at both ends of the fly line.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Remember a sugeons loop is about a 50% knot, and an albrite will cut itself if the loop flips around when your tying it!


----------

